# Dorschangel in Dänemark (Insel Als)



## Bademeister1 (21. August 2009)

Hurra hurra die Dorsch sind wieder da !#6

Ich war in der dritten Augustwoche zum kurzurlaub in Fynshav in Dänemark.Zwei Tage nahm ich mir Zeit angel zu fahren.Am ersten angeltag lies der Wind nur drei Stunden angeln zu.Mein Kumpel und ich konnten in dieser Zeit elf gute Dorsche fangen.Am zweiten Angeltag liefen wir sehr zeitig aus,angelten dann bis etwa 13 Uhr und fuhren mit 38 Dorschen und 16 Wittlingen wieder in den Hafen. Bei Fragen die der Köderwahl oder den Fanggebieten betreffen sollte man sich mit Frank Röhrchen  von WRS-Charterboot in verbindung setzen.

mfg Bademeister1


----------



## HD4ever (21. August 2009)

*AW: Dorschangel in Dänemark (Insel Als)*

na, das war dann doch mal ein erfolgreicher Kurztip !!! #6


----------



## lillebæltfisker (25. August 2009)

*AW: Dorschangel in Dänemark (Insel Als)*

ja... ich denke es wird langsam wieder besser mit den Dorschen rund um Fynshav. Habe am Sonntag mit meiner
Frau zusammen 15 "Gute" Dorsche gefangen, und das in nur
3,5 Stunden um die Mittagszeit. Das gibt doch "Hoffnung",
und die stirbt bekanntlich zum Schluß.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Hornhecht (25. August 2009)

*AW: Dorschangel in Dänemark (Insel Als)*

hallo Frank,
das höre ich gerne von dir, der Dorschbestand ist doch noch da, aber wir haben schon Ende August!
Egal, im nächstem Jahr sind wir wieder bei dir, auch ohne die "Uschi".

Gruß Uli (Hornhecht) und Paddy


----------



## lillebæltfisker (4. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschangel in Dänemark (Insel Als)*

Hallo Uli,

das freut mich zu hören. War am Diestag mit einem Freund
draußen und haben 22 Dorsche erbeuten können. Waren auch ein paar "Gute" dabei. Der Schwerste mit 5,2 Kg :vik:

Gruß Frank


----------



## lillebæltfisker (18. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschangel in Dänemark (Insel Als)*

Jetzt stimmt auch die Größe,

war gestern mal wieder draußen und konnte wieder ein paar
"Gute" erwischen. Der Schwerste wog 9,1 Kg :m

Gruß Frank


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (18. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschangel in Dänemark (Insel Als)*

Hej Frank. 
fang Deinen Kunden nicht alle Fische weg 
Ich hab ja noch einen Gut bei Dir 
Ich/Wir war/en ja im Mai bei Dir wobei wir nur einen von 2 Tagen rauskonnten aufgrund des Windes.
Wollte eigentlich anfang Okt. nochmal vorbeischauen.
hilsen Carsten


----------



## Malde (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschangel in Dänemark (Insel Als)*

Hallo,

das ist der einzigste und aktuellste Thread den ich über Als gefunden hab.

Ich bin mit 2 Kollegen ab dem 24.10 4 Tage in Kegnaes.

Kann mir irgendjemand evtl paar Tipps geben wo und wie genau ich auf Dorsch gehen soll ?
Einige stellen haben wir uns schon "ergoogelt" ( so ein scheiß Wort  ) und über Google Maps rausgesucht.
Geplant ist mit Wattwurm und ab und so bisschen mit Blinker und Wobbler, aber hauptsächlich Wattwurm.

Wenn wir noch was günstiges und gutes finden würden wir sogar mal mitm Boot rausfahren wollen.

Und wo krieg ich inner nähe am besten Wattis ? ( da hab ich bei google nix gefunden )

Würde mich echt freuen wenn ich ne schnell Antwort kriege.

PS: Super Forum hier !


----------



## maki1980 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschangel in Dänemark (Insel Als)*

Hallo Malde,

war vor 2 Wochen auf Kaegnes und kann dir sagen, Wattis mußt du von Daheim mitnehmen. Wenn du eine Watthose hast kannst du aber sehr gut an der Überfahrt von Als nach Kaegnes selber suchen. Boot kannst du auf dem Campingplatz in Sonderby mieten. (sogar ziemlich günstig). Auf Dorsch vom Strand aus empfehle ich dir die Klippe an der Überfahrt (wo die Strömung das ruhige Wasser der Bucht trifft) Kaegnes faerge oder direkt am Ende von Kaegnes. 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Eike82 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschangel in Dänemark (Insel Als)*

Lohnt sich das Angeln auf Dorsch ohne Boot in der Gegend um Sönderborg? Ich möchte irgendwann zwischen Mai und August nächstes Jahr einen Kurzurlaub dort machen. Bis jetzt war nur Hornhecht und Plattfisch geplant aber etwas Dorsch wäre auch toll.

meint
Eike


----------



## Malde (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschangel in Dänemark (Insel Als)*

@maki1980

Danke für die schnelle Antwort :m

Aber es ist schon möglich vom Strand zu angeln und man fängt auch was ? Oder heul ich nach meinem Urlaub weil ich nix rausgeholt hab ?

Das mit den Wattis hab ich schon gelesen, das ist natürlich *******. Ich arbeite eh hier in Hamburg ( Rothenburgsort ) Kannste mir ein guten Angelladen empfehlen wo ich die sonst holen könnte ? Ich bin sonst immer bei Ronny aber den finde ich schon bisschen teuer von den Preisen.
Und wie halte ich die Viecher dann 3-4 am leben?
Wäre super wennde mir nochmal antwortest


----------



## maki1980 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschangel in Dänemark (Insel Als)*

Du fängst auf jedenfall deinen Fisch vom Land aus.
Und wie gesagt: wenn nicht für 50,00 ein Boot in Sonderby mieten. zzgl. Sprit
Ich habe mir Wattis in Kaltenkirchen (Moritz) geholt.
Das liegt eh auf dem Weg. 
Außerdem war ich auch an besagter Stelle und habe in 15 Min. bestimmt 40 Stück selbst gesammelt. Also im nächsten Jahr geh ich nur Sammeln und kauf mir nicht die teuren Würmer im Laden.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Malde (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschangel in Dänemark (Insel Als)*

Jop die Dingern sind teuer hier 
Nur Problem, keine Watthose.
Lange bzw große Gummistiefel hab ich sonst, falls das was bringt.
Wir nehmen aufjedenfall erstmal welche mit, und müssen dann mal schauen ob wir da welche finden, hab das aber noch nie gemacht deshalb hab ich kein blassen Schimmer 

Aber schonmal danke für deine Hilfe.

Bin ich erstmal beruhigt das man auch vom Strand dort was fängt.

Was hast du denn dort so gefangen in welchem Zeitrahmen ?


----------



## sammycr65 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschangel in Dänemark (Insel Als)*

Ich klink mich mal ein :m

Gilt das wohl auch für den Norden von Als?
Bin ab morgen 1 Woche in Kobingsmark (über Nordborg) :vik:
und wollte auch am Strand mein Glück versuchen!

der Sammy


----------



## maki1980 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschangel in Dänemark (Insel Als)*

Moin Sammy, 

ich war einmal dort oben an der Spitze aber nur zum schauen.
Kann dir daher nicht sagen wie die Verhältniss sind. Allerdings ist in der Nähe ein Forellensee aber leider direkt an der Strasse gelegen.

Malde:
Wenn die Stiefel lang genug sind sollte es funktionieren. Du Musst nur Knietief ins Wasser. Mit einem Spaten (besser Mistgabel) bei den Erdhügelchen einstechen und ausgraben. Schon schwimmen die Würmer im Freiwasser.In Kaenes Faerge gingen Platte sehr gut. An der Klippe eher Dorsch (allerdings waren die recht klein) und an Kaegnes Ende war sowohl Platte und Dorsch vertreten. AUßerdem waren hier immer Merfo. Angler unterwegs. Also wurde dort bestimmt schon die ein oder andere gelandet.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## sammycr65 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschangel in Dänemark (Insel Als)*

Okay ...Danke! Ich probier es halt aus! 
Sollte sich was Erfreuliches ergeben werde ich berichten :m,
wenn ich mir nur den Hintern abfriere....auch :g


----------



## Spinner52 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschangel in Dänemark (Insel Als)*

Sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde, war die Tage unterwegs.

Danke schonmal maki, das werd ich mal testen.
Aber das kann ja sonst keiner bezahlen wenn man die immer kaufen würde


----------



## Spinner52 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschangel in Dänemark (Insel Als)*

Haben gestern bestimmt 40 Dorsche gefangen aber alle untermaßig 
Ma schauen was nachher geht


----------



## maki1980 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschangel in Dänemark (Insel Als)*

Versuch es doch mal bei Dunkelheit mit einem Dunklen Blinker. Vielleicht bringt das ein paar größere.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Spinner52 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschangel in Dänemark (Insel Als)*

Naja aber das ist ja nicht gerade tief hier.

Wir waren gestern an der Überfahrt von Kegnaes da haben wir ein Seestern und eine Krabbe gehabt.

Und gestern Abend ab 8 Uhr waren wir an der Zunge, ein Biss und sonst nur Grünzeug, langsam bin ich verzweifelt...

Meinste es lohnt sich sonst ein Boot zu mieten ?

MFG


----------



## maki1980 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschangel in Dänemark (Insel Als)*

Ein Boot lohn sich immer.
Wo steht ihr denn an der Überfahrt?
Ihr müßt schon die 400 Meter an der Klippe entlang laufen wo das tiefere Wasser beginnt?! Außerdem Kaegnes Ende versuchen... Dort wird es auch schnell tief.


----------



## Bademeister1 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorschangel in Dänemark (Insel Als)*

_*Hallo miteinander #:*_

*Möchte Anfang Juni zum Dorschangeln.*
*Bin schon heiß wie eine Plettschnurr, wer hat für mich ein paar gute tipps was die Angelgebiete und Köder betrifft.*
*Ich habe gehört das die Fangzahl des Dorsches wieder mehr zugenommen hat, ist da was dran?;+ *

*Mit freundlichen Grüßen *
*Bademeister1 #h*


----------



## Bademeister1 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dorschangel in Dänemark (Insel Als)*

*Hallo Miteinander*

_War wie angekündigt anfang Juni beim Hochseeangeln auf insel Als._
_Wir hatten spitzen Wetter teilweise zu gut (kein Wind) und sind darauf hin zum SchleppFischen übergegangen._
_Haben viel schöne Hornhechte gefangen._
_Bei Wind war das angeln auf Dorsch überhaupt kein Problem mehr._
_Dorsche sind in großer anzahl vorhanden. _
_Es ist halt noch viele kleinere dabei._
_Mann sollte sich die Tipps von Frank Röhrchen annehmen dan ist der Fang garantiert. _

_Perti Heil der Bademeister1_


----------



## meeresangler 2 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Dorschangel in Dänemark (Insel Als)*

Hallo WRS#h

Wir kommen zum 11.09, also nächste Woche, zu dir nach Dänemark!
Wie sehen die aktuellen Dorschfänge aus und auf was beissen die Dorsche zur Zeit?

gruss


----------

